# I want to see a true 130in class deer.



## pearlcityblue (Dec 22, 2005)

I never have had any of my deer scored, but after looking at some of these pictures on here maybe I should have had them scored. I havent killed any monsters but if some of these deer on here are 120 to 130 class deer, I think I may have taken a couple in that range. I would like to see a picture of a 130inch class buck if somebody will post one, just to compare some of mine to them. I dont know anything about scoring deer, but I did take an 8 pointer on thanksgiving that had a 17 1/2 inch inside spread, 10 inch g2s, 7inch g3s and the main beams were real long and curved back in and were only 5 inches apart in the front. I thought it was a real good buck, but would like to see some pics just to compare him and a couple others to. thanks shane


----------



## ks_kiwi (Dec 22, 2004)

It doesn't need to be 130" to look good.
This one is just under 125"


----------



## OHIOBUCK (Oct 25, 2006)

pearlcityblue said:


> I never have had any of my deer scored, but after looking at some of these pictures on here maybe I should have had them scored. I havent killed any monsters but if some of these deer on here are 120 to 130 class deer, I think I may have taken a couple in that range. I would like to see a picture of a 130inch class buck if somebody will post one, just to compare some of mine to them. I dont know anything about scoring deer, but I did take an 8 pointer on thanksgiving that had a 17 1/2 inch inside spread, 10 inch g2s, 7inch g3s and the main beams were real long and curved back in and were only 5 inches apart in the front. I thought it was a real good buck, but would like to see some pics just to compare him and a couple others to. thanks shane


 Measure it yourself, It's easy. Type in Pope & Young Score Sheet and you can print an official score sheet and instructions.


----------



## RxBowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

*124 7/8 inches*

Add 5 1/8" to this and you get 130"


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

Kiwi, that buck looks bigger than 125 to me.


----------



## phumb (Oct 7, 2006)

ks, don't want to bring you down but most of the guesstimates i've seen on here have been on the very high side. that picture by ks would of had guess's in the mid 140's(nice buck by the way). like ohio said, you can get real close measuring yourself, its not hard on typicals, can get confusing on non t's.


----------



## sbchunter (Nov 1, 2006)

ditto kiwi that has at least 10 inch g1's and a huge spread and the g2's are at least 10 inches I think your a little to modest !!!!!


----------



## laut (Mar 31, 2006)

ks_kiwi said:


> It doesn't need to be 130" to look good.
> This one is just under 125"



Are you sure this is a 125 deer ?? I think it is more like 140+ class buck.


----------



## 12point chaser (Apr 11, 2006)

this buck i shot last year scored 126 7/8 after it dried. was officially scored and put in the pope and young record book.
without deductions it scored 135. before drying it scored 128


----------



## Texbow59 (Nov 30, 2004)

131, not the best pic though.


----------



## ks_kiwi (Dec 22, 2004)

sbchunter said:


> ditto kiwi that has at least 10 inch g1's and a huge spread and the g2's are at least 10 inches I think your a little to modest !!!!!


Guys - That is a TX hill country buck (132lb on the hoof). Little deer, nice rack. Maybe the photo angle is somewhat deceptive  
I've measured him twice so I'm pretty confident of the numbers - maybe this shot helps....


----------



## sbchunter (Nov 1, 2006)

I guess its the fact he dosnt have much mass


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

Sure enough, Kiwi. I thought he looked like a Texas buck and figured he must be if the score was accurate. That picture confirms your figure. I've got a picture of a buck I shot that makes him look much bigger than he really is. Not sure why that is.


----------



## 12point chaser (Apr 11, 2006)

i never noticed how small the body size of deer in texas were. that answers al my questions on why all the nice bucks look huge.
here in wisconsin we get heavy deer racks look a lil smaller.
my buk was shot opening day(sept 16) and field dressed at 185


----------



## BADJEDI (Nov 9, 2006)

This one is 130 6/8 gross Pope & Young.


----------



## KSNimrod (Dec 14, 2004)

This is a 130's 8 point.


----------



## KSNimrod (Dec 14, 2004)

Here's another 130's class 8 point.


----------



## COElkFreak (Nov 16, 2005)

Nice deer on this thread!


----------



## KSNimrod (Dec 14, 2004)

Here he is on the wall.


----------



## KSNimrod (Dec 14, 2004)

My brother's deer from this year. It will go in the 130's as well.


----------



## pearlcityblue (Dec 22, 2005)

*Hey thanks guys.*

I really appreciate it. I had never given much thought to the measurement of any of my deer, but after looking at alot of pictures I began to realize I have about 3 deer in the 120 to 130 range and one maybe alittle bigger. Not that it really matters I dont guess, but it is cool to know you have taken some bucks of this calibur, and I really didnt even realize it. thanks again shane


----------



## KSNimrod (Dec 14, 2004)

Shane,

With 10 inch G2's and 7 inch G3's an 8 pointer in these parts would be in the 130's if not pushing 140. Sounds like you've got some nice deer. You should post pics if you get a chance!


----------



## John Doe (Aug 3, 2005)

135 2/8 Net Typical
Officially Scored and submitted into Pope and Young


----------



## COElkFreak (Nov 16, 2005)

Here is one. I know it is more than 130"...I have seen the score card!


----------



## B Johnson (Dec 19, 2006)

Here are two: first one grossed right at 130. second was right at 132. Both scores are gross and were scored by an officer of the IA DNR.


----------



## slingr (Jan 30, 2006)

broken G-2 and G-4 on his right side caused him to go a hair under 130"


----------



## Ghost Hunter (Aug 30, 2006)

This one is in the 130's


----------



## jzc (Sep 27, 2006)

hey guys nice deer! congrats


this east Texas buck scored 130 2/8 gross.: 

http://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g142/tchilders_01/102_0880.jpg


----------



## hoyt bowhunting (Nov 24, 2004)

Ghost Hunter, what is that buck behind you?


----------



## pearlcityblue (Dec 22, 2005)

*Yea we have some pretty nice deer around here.*

Im from TN so we dont have to many of those midwest bruisers, but we are working on it. Heres alittle history of my place. Deer hunting down here is king, and its like a warzone almost during gun season. I only own 50 acres, which isnt much, but I have set out to make it the best 50 acres I can. I have let the cedars which border the main road grow up for the last 10 years so they are around 15 to 20 feet tall and really think, they love bedding in there. I NEVER go in there unless to retrieve a deer I have shot. About 25 acres of my place is cedar thickets, and around 20 acres of hardwoods, whiteoaks and hickory. And I have been doing about 3 acres in food plots right smack in the middle of the hardwoods and cedars. I try and keep everything away from the property lines and roads. What I have noticed is that come gun season the deer really start spending alot of time on my place, they get run out of the places around me. So I try and not pressure them and only hunt when its right and the wind is right, and I cant believe how many really good bucks take up refuge on my little 50 acres. It has really been an eye opener when I started learning to hunt smart and not just hunting anywhere and anytime I wanted. Everybody around me keeps there place fairly clean, fields nice and neat and all that stuff. And my place looks like a jungle, which as I have found out is exactly what the deer love come hunting season. Let it grow boys just let it grow and they will come. shane


----------



## Ghost Hunter (Aug 30, 2006)

Hoyt, thats my decoy, I hunt over a decoy most of the time.


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

I tell ya what, a 130" incher sure does make a beautiful mount:wink: 

Nice bucks guys!


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

That rack on your decoy looks like the one you shot...cool!
Dave


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

Unofficially this was 142 7/8..my biggest to date.


----------



## jzc (Sep 27, 2006)

can someone tell me how to post a pic on here i posted above but you got to go to the link.


----------



## Cooter144 (Aug 5, 2006)

Upper 130's gross.

Last years buck.

For some reason my picks on photobuck.com are all blurry now.

Didn't used to be.


----------



## jackthehitman (Jan 21, 2006)

first buck is136 class 8 point the next buck is a 151 13 point buth the shoot this year on same day on in morning and the next that afternoon.


----------



## busman (Dec 13, 2006)

134.5" net score


----------



## KBacon (Nov 13, 2003)

pearlcityblue... post up pics of your deer.. and we'll be more than happy to take a guess at what they score.. and/or walk you through the scoring process...


----------



## killahog (Feb 21, 2005)

*130*

This one is 150


----------



## pseman (Nov 14, 2006)

SneakyTree said:


> Kiwi, that buck looks bigger than 125 to me.


Me too! I would have guessed 140's for sure on that buck


----------



## Jeff K in IL (Nov 4, 2005)

Mid 130" buck


----------



## Josh Michaelis (Sep 16, 2004)

You wanting gross or net?


----------



## XHOGGER1 (Mar 30, 2004)

Got this one this year. 139 2/8 gross , 131 net ( which are for fishing !  )


----------



## redneckarcher29 (Oct 13, 2005)

*Hey turn around, theres one behind you....*



Ghost Hunter said:


> This one is in the 130's



Be vert quiet, grab your bow...


----------



## P&YHUNTER (Sep 1, 2005)

SneakyTree said:


> Kiwi, that buck looks bigger than 125 to me.


Somebody's tape measure is broken. That buck is way bigger than 125.:wink:


----------



## brokenlittleman (Oct 18, 2006)

130 5/8 net

View attachment 202497


----------



## P&YHUNTER (Sep 1, 2005)

This one grossed 130 on the nose.


----------



## brokenlittleman (Oct 18, 2006)

130 Gross

View attachment 202501


----------



## PY Bucks (Feb 14, 2006)

sbchunter said:


> ditto kiwi that has at least 10 inch g1's and a huge spread and the g2's are at least 10 inches I think your a little to modest !!!!!


10 inch g1's??


----------



## P&YHUNTER (Sep 1, 2005)

This one I killed back in NOV has been green scored in the high 130's


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*112 class bow harvest*

Scored by me


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*124 5/8"*

Bow harvest officially scored Needs dusting


----------



## KBacon (Nov 13, 2003)

DB.. looks like that one needs a little dusting???


----------



## YBSLO (Nov 3, 2005)

*Nice!!!!*

Nice Deer Guys!!!!!!! Really NICE!!!!!!!!

For those of you that havent had your deer scored & recorded by Pope & Young Club Official, be careful!!!!!
Ole Dan Boone is gonna get you!!! lol lol  
:behindsof 


KEEP EM COMING GUYS!!!!!!!! Really Nice!!!


----------



## smokin12ring (Dec 4, 2002)

I think this one might go 130 ? oct 2006


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

ks_kiwi said:


> It doesn't need to be 130" to look good.
> This one is just under 125"



You should have that deer measured again :wink:


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*130 class gross*

Primative


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*134 class*

Gun


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*110 class*

Archery


----------



## KBacon (Nov 13, 2003)

> I think this one might go 130 ? oct 2006












Just barely... :embara:


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

This one green scored 130 3/8". He has 11 inch G3's and 16 5/8" inside spread and 22 inch main beams.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*138 class*

Buddys deer


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*My gun ten pointer this year*

Might make 125 should be close


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

A little head soup made with the same 130 incher.


----------



## BowChilling (Apr 30, 2003)

Daniel Boone said:


> Bow harvest officially scored Needs dusting


DB I need that scorer's phone #!


----------



## YBSLO (Nov 3, 2005)

Didnt know we could put the gunners in here.
These 2 belong to my brother & myself.
We shot them from the same ground blind when a major storm moved thru the midwest this year. Its from Illinois - 2nd gun season.
Have not been scored. But they are goodens!!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*110class*

archery


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*110 class*

Buck


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Dick Hoar Wildlife department.*



BowChilling said:


> DB I need that scorer's phone #!


He as tough as they come. That buck won four big buck contest. It was scored higher by the contest folks. Had three scorers tell me it was diffiantly make Pope and Young. Picutre doesnt do it justice. Good mass on the horns. 5" around main beam. Almost no deductions. Heck I thought the 110 class in this picture would out score that one 

DB


----------



## jzc (Sep 27, 2006)

hey guys how do you size the pic? thanks


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*I use*



jzc said:


> hey guys how do you size the pic? thanks


Microsoft office picture manager Picture has to be less than 120kb
DB


----------



## Sparkkky (Sep 29, 2005)

What would this deer score?


----------



## beltcutter (Aug 9, 2006)

This one gross scored mid 140s...


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*130 or more*



Sparkkky said:


> What would this deer score?


Dont think it would go 140class. You should get that scored. Could make Cy Curtis which is 135 class. Make the state record books.:wink:

Click here for score sheets and how to score

http://www.luckybuck.org/index8824.html


----------



## jzc (Sep 27, 2006)

Daniel Boone said:


> Microsoft office picture manager Picture has to be less than 120kb
> DB


thanks DB


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Beautifull Arkansas Buck*



beltcutter said:


> This one gross scored mid 140s...



Sweeeet:wink:


----------



## Josh Michaelis (Sep 16, 2004)

This buck is mid 30's


----------



## PAstringking (Dec 8, 2006)

scored today...125" net 127 2/8" gross


----------



## jzc (Sep 27, 2006)

i think i got it now


----------



## Rocket21 (Jan 21, 2003)

*Tell me what mine would score!*

Give me a ballpark figure on what my deer would score......11 points, good mass on the left side, about 14-15 inches inside spread


----------



## ultraelite37 (Nov 14, 2006)

some great bucks in this thread!


----------



## Idaho_Elk_Huntr (Dec 13, 2003)

2004 buck


----------



## Idaho_Elk_Huntr (Dec 13, 2003)

2005 buck, both scored but not recorded


----------



## jzc (Sep 27, 2006)

dang thats a good buck


----------



## slingr (Jan 30, 2006)

how did a post about 130 class bucks turn into 110's 120's and 140+'s being posted? and to top it off, people posting pics asking "what will this guy score?t: "


----------



## phumb (Oct 7, 2006)

smokin12ring said:


> I think this one might go 130 ? oct 2006


EASY!


----------



## phumb (Oct 7, 2006)

Daniel Boone said:


> Bow harvest officially scored Needs dusting


BOONE, obviously you've got a bunch of mounts and have a good idea on scoring. i cant believe this scrawny eight(or are there some tines i can't see?) is borderline pope. its skinny, has short tines and is an 8. where is the score coming from? are you sure you inserted the correct photo?


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

Unofficial mid 140s? 









Shoot Strong
Tony


----------



## beltcutter (Aug 9, 2006)

slingr said:


> how did a post about 130 class bucks turn into 110's 120's and 140+'s being posted? and to top it off, people posting pics asking "what will this guy score?t: "


Not to mention your own "just a hair under 130."  

The man wanted to see some deer pics in these ranges so he could get a general idea of what his would score. It's all the guessing game right now, but he's getting a good indication of what his might score by looking at different ranges. I think he's getting good response to his post.


----------



## Idaho_Elk_Huntr (Dec 13, 2003)

If it hadnt of been DB posting it there would of probably never been anything said. I like seeing pics of deer period. They show the difference between a P&Y class but and one thats not. Always someone trying to stir the pot.


----------



## Greg (Nov 17, 2002)

Sorry about the small picture, I lost my file before when my computer crashed, but the 4x4 buck on my avitar has g2's close to 12" each, and he scored 135" offically


----------



## BowChilling (Apr 30, 2003)

phumb said:


> BOONE, obviously you've got a bunch of mounts and have a good idea on scoring. i cant believe this scrawny eight(or are there some tines i can't see?) is borderline pope. its skinny, has short tines and is an 8. where is the score coming from? are you sure you inserted the correct photo?


I'm guessing you don't read all the post on a thread before commenting 'cause we've been down this road!


----------



## Deer_N_Beer (Apr 26, 2005)

*135*

This one will net about 130-135......grossed 140


----------



## Whitefeather (Jul 27, 2003)

Officially scored but not entered (yet).

131 6/8 gross
125 7/8 net

JP


----------



## phumb (Oct 7, 2006)

BowChilling said:


> I'm guessing you don't read all the post on a thread before commenting 'cause we've been down this road!


bowchillin, yes i must of missed the reply that stated the scoring of the dusty buck, what were the numbers?


----------



## BowChilling (Apr 30, 2003)

DB said it has 5" circumferences and few deductions. I was looking at the vanes on the arrow and they are a little shorter than the longest tine. I'm with you though if the deer is 124 the picture is very deceptive! Especially when you look at KS Kiwi's deer (1st pic in the thread) and he says it is 124.


----------



## pizzle (Jul 28, 2004)

Pearlcityblue,

Let me know when you get some pics. Gimme a call at the lab. I'll come by to check them out.

DP


----------



## phumb (Oct 7, 2006)

bc, i'm with ya....
deer and beer, is it possible for you to list the measurements? that looks EXACTLY like a rack i have that didn't go 120. i'm curious if i'm not doing something wrong....thanks


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Maybe a better picture*



phumb said:


> BOONE, obviously you've got a bunch of mounts and have a good idea on scoring. i cant believe this scrawny eight(or are there some tines i can't see?) is borderline pope. its skinny, has short tines and is an 8. where is the score coming from? are you sure you inserted the correct photo?


Maybe show you my hand wont go around the base (good mass). Picture doesnt do it justice. Dont have the oringinal score sheet. One scorer ask me to bring it by to him, he thought it would make it. What makes a typical score well is no deducations. This has less than inch deductions. I was pretty dissapointed it didnt make it after being told it by my friend that scores them. Was my first good size bow harvest. My son was with me and thats what makes this special. Winning several big buck contest most that saw it was pretty impressed at the time. Deer weighed over 160 lbs which is on reason it won two big bucks constest, pretty heavy deer for are area. Mayb Ill rescore it and email you the score sheet, need to take it down and dust it, buck was harvested in 1987. Dick Hoar at the wildlife department is diffiantly one of better guys that score in my area. Whats bad is I have better mounts that dont score as well as that one because of deducations.
DB
DB


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*My mistake*



slingr said:


> how did a post about 130 class bucks turn into 110's 120's and 140+'s being posted? and to top it off, people posting pics asking "what will this guy score?t: "


I thought you wanting to see different mounts and how they scored. We can have mods delete all the threads not 130.  In that case most of mine wouldnt be here. 
DB


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Never have remeasure it*



phumb said:


> bc, i'm with ya....
> deer and beer, is it possible for you to list the measurements? that looks EXACTLY like a rack i have that didn't go 120. i'm curious if i'm not doing something wrong....thanks


Actually doubt if ever been off my wall.
DB


----------



## TnScott (Mar 2, 2003)

I haven't scored this one yet . I took it last month with a bow .


----------



## DV1 (Dec 12, 2004)

This one is 128 & 7/8 gross. Pretty close to 130. Has a 3 inch G4 on the left and 5 inch G4 on the right that don't show up at this angle, and a 1 & 3/4 inch sticker off the base for 11 points total, 17+ spread.










This one is pretty symetrical, measured just at 121 gross.


----------



## KDS (Oct 11, 2005)

Add 3 5/8" to this one and it would be 130"

132 and change before deductions


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Check your PMs*



phumb said:


> BOONE, obviously you've got a bunch of mounts and have a good idea on scoring. i cant believe this scrawny eight(or are there some tines i can't see?) is borderline pope. its skinny, has short tines and is an 8. where is the score coming from? are you sure you inserted the correct photo?


Took my measurements. Let me know what you think.  I would really like to know now. May have it officially rescored Came up with less than inch deducations, thats what really helps.
DB


----------



## PAstringking (Dec 8, 2006)

PAstringking said:


> scored today...125" net 127 2/8" gross


pictures of mine...didnt work before


----------



## Dodgedude (Jan 29, 2005)

138 7/8 gross 10pt

Buck


----------



## Bareshaft (Oct 6, 2006)

*Ohio 8*

132 gross


----------



## jlsug (Dec 15, 2006)

*8 point*

132 in with bow


----------



## jlsug (Dec 15, 2006)

*10 point*

151 gross after 15 6/8 deduction was 135 2/8


----------



## tjandy (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Zwickey~B4L~ (Jan 13, 2004)

ks_kiwi said:


> Guys - That is a TX hill country buck (132lb on the hoof). Little deer, nice rack. Maybe the photo angle is somewhat deceptive
> I've measured him twice so I'm pretty confident of the numbers - maybe this shot helps....



Thats a good looking buck anywhere . Especially with a bow . Congrats


----------



## Zwickey~B4L~ (Jan 13, 2004)

I shot my first P&Y this year in West Tx as he crossed a deer trail . I love killing deer on trails . They don't expect to get ambushed while they are doing their daily thing . My taxidermist scored him twice just to make sure . Oh I will have him officially scored as soon as he is mounted . I know some people here get their pants in a wad if not officially scored . Really P&Y doesn't mean a hill of beans other than a scoring system to tell buds how nice your deer was . 

137 gross 
133 1/8 net


----------



## gr8whitehuntr2 (Jan 25, 2005)

*Here's mine*

He grossed 144 

but only net 131 7/8....pope & young


----------



## MHU (Jun 8, 2006)

134 7/8" gross
127 6/8" net


----------



## jdslyr (Jan 27, 2005)

*Here you go 130"*



pearlcityblue said:


> I never have had any of my deer scored, but after looking at some of these pictures on here maybe I should have had them scored. I havent killed any monsters but if some of these deer on here are 120 to 130 class deer, I think I may have taken a couple in that range. I would like to see a picture of a 130inch class buck if somebody will post one, just to compare some of mine to them. I dont know anything about scoring deer, but I did take an 8 pointer on thanksgiving that had a 17 1/2 inch inside spread, 10 inch g2s, 7inch g3s and the main beams were real long and curved back in and were only 5 inches apart in the front. I thought it was a real good buck, but would like to see some pics just to compare him and a couple others to. thanks shane





134 5/8" Gross
130 4/8" Net 
Pope and Young officially entered

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=203399&stc=1&d=1167585211
2003deer (2) (Small).jpg


----------



## crimsonking1 (Nov 22, 2006)

This guy should net mid 130's I think. He will be scored after I get him back from the taxi.


----------



## SilentHntr. (Jan 20, 2004)

*Nice deer folks and some good mounts.*

Never been offically scored, but here are a few.

This one is still in the garage, did not have the funds to get it mounted when I killed it, have not found a good cape for it yet. Killed in Oklahoma, Commanche county, 1988.

View attachment 203417


Father and son bucks. Killed a year appart in the same public hunting area, Minnesota, 2004-2005.

View attachment 203418


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

*actual 130" gross 8 pt*

gross 130"
net 126 1/8"


----------



## basscat (Jun 13, 2004)

*131*

Got this one nov.2006 scores 131 gross GO HOYT!!!!!!!


----------



## jlsug (Dec 15, 2006)

*like*



MHU said:


> 134 7/8" gross
> 127 6/8" net


lMHU, like that lip curl mount, niceee


----------



## redneckarcher29 (Oct 13, 2005)

Some great bucks, thanks. Keep them coming


----------



## johnpaul (Jan 17, 2006)

*140"s*

This buck scored in the 140's


----------



## Biggun 150 (Dec 21, 2005)

The one in velvet is 130 gross and the main frame 6 is 133 4/8 net and the second pic is 125 4/8 net.


----------



## bigbowman14 (Sep 14, 2006)

:d


----------



## KBacon (Nov 13, 2003)

Zwickey`BL4.. that deer is really grey.. that should make a beautiful mount. Make sure that you post pics when it's done


----------



## MHU (Jun 8, 2006)

jlsug said:


> lMHU, like that lip curl mount, niceee


Thanks! When I first saw the buck in the woods, he was doing that.....figured it would make a cool mount.


----------



## kitchbow (Dec 7, 2006)

*congrats*

CONGRATS TO ALL YOU GUYS --ALL THOSE DEER ARE GEORGOUS,WAY TO MUCH JUNK IN NUMBERS NOW A DAYS ---THE TROPHY IS IN THE EYE OF THE SHOOTER, IF YOU HUNT ALL SEASON FOR A SHOT AND YOU MAKE IT WEN IT COUNTS ITS A TROPHY KNOW MATTER WHAT 
i SHOT MY FIRST DEER OUT OF A MATRIX BLIND THIS YEAR --A BIG DOE-- SMARTEST ANIMAL IN THE WOODS AND 5 YARDS FROM ME -SHES A TROPHY     I WAS FIRED UP THAT NIGHT


----------



## JLorenti (Mar 17, 2004)

*This Buck is Gross 130...*

on the button and nets 126".Measured by an official scorer. (After I green scored it to make the book) So its just about the perfect minimum P&Y record book entry. For your buck just go to the P&Y site download the scoring forms and go to it. use a quarter inch tape and you will be very close to an officials scoring of your deer and then you will know. Good Luck
Good huntin'

Joe Lorenti


----------



## bigbowman14 (Sep 14, 2006)

bump


----------



## HeadHunter (Jul 2, 2003)

This is a 126. More to follow.


----------



## HeadHunter (Jul 2, 2003)

This is a 140 3/8's.


----------



## HeadHunter (Jul 2, 2003)

And a 151.


----------



## HeadHunter (Jul 2, 2003)

Finally, a 196 1/8.

All scored and in the book.


----------



## Whitetail Crazy (Jan 21, 2005)

Your description sounds very very similar to my 8 pt from last year. The measurements are very close.


----------



## Whitetail Crazy (Jan 21, 2005)

here is a couple of shots of the score sheet showing the measurements.


----------

